# Anyone missing a GP in NY?



## BoldViolet (Feb 5, 2009)

Could be a Maremma?

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=455718164463248&set=o.470259536327926&type=1&theater


----------



## Annsni (Oct 27, 2006)

He was found in Port Washington on the North Shore of Long Island. We weren't hit as badly as the South Shore but there are definite very damaged homes if they had a tree fall on them.

I hope they find the owners!


----------

